

Teaching a Computer to Understand Japanese - drp
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/12/teaching-computer-to-understand.html

======
quant18
The Google NLP team congratulate themselves so hard for handling studied-to-
death Japanese text processing problems like Shift-JIS vs Unicode, half-width
vs. full width kana, word boundary detection, and multiple readings for kanji?
I wonder if they're ever going to try working on the languages of
Ethiopia/Eritrea and their _seventy_ different encodings for Ge'ez, crazy
morphology, and almost complete lack of English bitexts ...

<http://www.punchdown.org/rvb/papers/EriPaper3C.html>

